# Why is Styrofoam in with that snake?



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

We'll it was not Styrofoam...Eggs! :2thumb: No wonder I could not get her to eat... C. rhombeatus (Night Adder)


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

awesome


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Aww congratulations :no1:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

thats great so you hope to see babies soon then 



luke


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

glad to see you've had some luck after the sad incident with the many horned adder!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

aww awesome! hope they hatch ok


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Well done And good luck :notworthy:


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice one buddy! :notworthy:


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

bonus, you seem to have loads of youths on there way lol:notworthy:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Those eggs have a 70 day incubation period, so they're a long way from being offspring..


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

congrats good luck with them


----------

